# learning portuguese



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

i really need help i know the basics before i came here but my problem is i dont know any places near where i live to be tutored i live in alvide in cascais can some please help me i love it here but i am really find it hard to understand the language i am learning slowly but i dont go out much because i am sorting out my new home.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian and over 70 languages with Byki software. download the free portuguese program.


----------



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

*thank you*



silvers said:


> Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian and over 70 languages with Byki software. download the free portuguese program.


thank you for your reply. but i have one question do you need the the internet to use it. if i do i will not be able to use it because i am at my friends house


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You will need a computer but not the internet.


----------



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

silvers said:


> You will need a computer but not the internet.


thank you for your help


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Shireen,
Try Margarida's language school in Estoril, you can get there by train. Go to the tourism office in Cascais, between the back of Bahia Hotel, and the Parque da Luz (garden) they have maps and thay will be able to recommend some lessons. The other thing we noticed is that if you walk around Cascais you will see a lot of adverts for Pt lessons. There is another language school opposite to Cascais vila when you walk towards the train station. Otherwise you can always wait until I arrive and will be able to help you with lessons!  HD will also be needing some lessons, his Portuguese is not the civilized version, more the soccer stadium vernacular! I cringe to think what mother in law is going to say when she hears him talking....
4 weeks to go!
Nelinha


----------



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

nelinha said:


> Shireen,
> Try Margarida's language school in Estoril, you can get there by train. Go to the tourism office in Cascais, between the back of Bahia Hotel, and the Parque da Luz (garden) they have maps and thay will be able to recommend some lessons. The other thing we noticed is that if you walk around Cascais you will see a lot of adverts for Pt lessons. There is another language school opposite to Cascais vila when you walk towards the train station. Otherwise you can always wait until I arrive and will be able to help you with lessons!  HD will also be needing some lessons, his Portuguese is not the civilized version, more the soccer stadium vernacular! I cringe to think what mother in law is going to say when she hears him talking....
> 4 weeks to go!
> Nelinha


thank you but the only problem is my boyfriend is constantly working because i am not. so i will try, i will wait until you come if you dont mind


----------



## andrewmex (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anybody knows a good place to learn portuguese that is not in Cascais, but in Lisbon ? My girlfriend will be moving to portugal next October and she would like to have some intensive language lessons but we don´t know where ?? Can somebody recommend a good language institute ? Thanks for the help !


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

andrewmex said:


> Does anybody knows a good place to learn portuguese that is not in Cascais, but in Lisbon ? My girlfriend will be moving to portugal next October and she would like to have some intensive language lessons but we don´t know where ?? Can somebody recommend a good language institute ? Thanks for the help !


Bem-vindo ao Instituto-Camões - Instituto Camões Portugal - Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros

Cheers


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Shireen, it will be a pleasure to help you.
Andrew, try the Faculdade de letras da Universidade de Lisboa (Language faculty at the University of Lisbon) They have courses for foreigners, I checked their site, different options to suit your needs, eg the annual course, approx 200 hours costs 1240 euros (at the date of the site entry. They are easy to reach, just take the metro and go out at "Cidade Universitaria" station.
Nelinha- 2,5 weeks to go!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

My advice is; don´t spend any money because if you go in one of does courses you will came out knowing basically the same, because they will start with the Portuguese Grammatik. I don ´t know where you are but the majority of the cities in Portugal have centers, from the local council, for foreigners to learn the basics. That is what you need, after that try to spend as much time as you can with the Portuguese, and, that is the best way to learn the language. 95% of the British who went in does courses came out disappointed.


----------

